# Michigan City Tries Out the ZENN Electric Car



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The car manufacturer offered Ferndale a chance to try out the cars after the city signed onto the U.S. Mayor's Climate Protection Agreement, a commitment to reduce pollution and global warming.

More...


----------

